# Car Alarm enjoying the sun :)



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

He loves looking at all the plants and the outdoors in general so I thought it was time he had a bit of fresh air after being stuck inside with treatments all the time. His eyes still aren't better which means another vet trip this week, but atleast he enjoyed his day in the sun 

Having a look around with his good eye (he's blind in his right one)


















a bit fluffed up after having a shake









taken while singing to Newbie, aka his starter motor sound lol


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Aw so cute!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Aint he just adorable??? Love and hugs from Brazil X x


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

He is a cutie! 
I'm sorry to hear his eyes aren't any better, I hope they can finally figure it out.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

He's so pretty. I love pieds


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

What a handsome guy he is! Poor thing, what's wrong with his eye?


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

He is very handsome.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

He's a handsome guy.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I'm so proud of him to because he's an aviary bird and has never really been handled much and now he lets me stroke him and he sits on my hand after doing his eyes 



eduardo said:


> What a handsome guy he is! Poor thing, what's wrong with his eye?


Thanks  he's got an infection but they don't know if it's bacterial and fungal and his right eye has a prolapsed lens that they think may have been caused may a seed husk that was stuck in there.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

He is beautiful, and I LOVE his name! I always wanted to tell you that, it's such a good name


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks, at the time it was going to be a temp name but we've grown attached to it lol, plus it's fitting because he loves mimicking car sounds


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

Car Alarm is too cute!  His feathers look very healthy. I hope the vet can figure out what's wrong and help him!


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, I hope so to. I took him out again today, I don't think he's enjoying it as much as yesterday because it's raining and a bit cooler


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

He's adorable.  Little poser.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Aw poor little guy... I ADORE that first picture


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks Tisena 
I love taking photos of the birds when they are outside, it really brings out their colours and I also think he was being a bit of a poser.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Still not better? 

He is such a cutie


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

No, it's proving a difficult problem to solve, nothing the vet has tried has worked yet. He's got another appointment Tuesday afternoon at the vets though.


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

He is such a handsome fella!
hope he gets better, is he having problems seeing out of that eye?


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Korvia said:


> He is such a handsome fella!
> hope he gets better, is he having problems seeing out of that eye?


Thanks, he's completely blind in his right eye, but he can still see out his left for now, hoping it gets better before that one goes the same.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Aww... So handsome and cute!


----------

